# arena activities to keep trail horse engaged



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I rarely ride in the arena, but trail class work keeps them sharp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Or you could do this.  Just saw this on facebook, it's the Oregon Horse Center, they build "trails" and other obstacles indoors. Pretty neat, I'd love the opportunity. 

I would just work trail class work as suggested, also transitions w/t/c, backing, basically anything. Games are fun as well if you have friends to play with, flag in the bucket, barrels, egg and spoon and so on.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I keep not making it down to Eugene when this is going on at the Oregon Equestrian center. I get busy, forget about it then make other plans. Darn thing is only a bit over an hour away!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I posted this on the other thread. But most of this could be done in an arena, ( other than the river Just build some props


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

i say bring kind of scary things like bags or balls that kinda thing and practice with that (for spooky things) have him walk over the bag or into the balls i do that a lot for fun


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I just work on her training - better stops, figure 8s, leg pressures, leads, roll-backs, side pass - all the stuff that makes a good, well-rounded horse. All those things are needed for a good trail horse. Plan what you are going to work on before the session and do it rapid-fire. Go from one thing immediately to the next. After several different exercises, let the horse walk a little bit, or just trot around the ring a couple laps, to relax and internalize what you worked on, then go back to work again. I make my sessions about 45 minutes long. 

Google Doug Phipps and watch some of his videos. I don't train for reining, like he does, but I like how he keeps the horse working all the time.

As for the desensitization stuff, I do most of that on the trail. I look for obstacles to try. Start with easy stuff, and work up to harder stuff. Make sure you can get the horse through it. If they learn they can refuse, you'll have a tougher time with the training.


----------

